# University forbids scientific data of human migration to Australia



## Preacher (Jul 2, 2019)

Science Denialism down under

Seriously how DUMB do you have to be to believe the way the aborigines want it told? 

The document suggests it is “more appropriate” to say Aborigines have been here “since the beginning of the Dreaming/s” *because this “reflects the beliefs of many Indigenous Australians that they have always been in Australia, from the beginning of time, and came from the land’’. ..

“Scientists can potentially damage the standing of the elders, or the right to land claims, should our findings contradict the oral traditions.”


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jul 3, 2019)

> University science lecturers have been warned off making the familiar statement in class that “Aboriginal people have been in Australia for 40,000 years”.



Genetic evidence suggests that the first humans reached Australia around 50,000 years ago.  Modern humans had spread into Southeast Asia from Africa by about 60,000 years ago, and that they were in Australia by about 50,000 years ago. The interbreeding between modern humans and Denisovans happened around 45,000 to 53,000 years ago, which may mean that Denisovans reached Australia around the same time as modern humans did. Living Aborigines and nearby Melanesians are genetically 5% Denisovan as a result. Some researchers even suggest that ancient Denisovans were the first to discover Australia.



> Only a few tiny pieces of bone and teeth have ever been found of this long extinct species – fragmentary remains that would all fit snugly inside a cigarette packet.
> 
> Yet these fossil scraps suggest that Denisovans had a considerable influence on people today. Up to 6% of the genes now found in modern New Guineans and 3-5% of the DNA of aboriginal Australians is made up of Denisovan DNA, scientists have discovered. The gene that allows Tibetan people to survive high altitudes is also believed to have been inherited from them. This information tells us one thing: tens of thousands of years ago, modern humans encountered Denisovans – and had sex with them. It is a startling discovery that raises many basic questions. Just who were the Denisovans? What did they look like? And what were their relations with the Neanderthals, their closest evolutionary cousins? Did they have tools and art like the Neanderthals?
> 
> Meet Denny, the ancient mixed-heritage mystery girl


----------

